# lecteur CD du G4 Cube qui n'ejecte plus



## paul-henri (10 Décembre 2001)

Bonjour,

je suis possesseur d'un G4 Cube acheté il y a maintenant une année passée (oct 2000) ; je constate que le lecteur de CD a du mal à éjecter les CDs, il faut les tirer à la main car ils ne sortent presque plus.

Quelqu'un a-t-il été confronté à ce problème et si oui dois-je nettoyer quelque chose dans le lecteur

merci de m'aider


----------



## Tyler (10 Décembre 2001)

je possède aussi un cube.

j'ai remarqué aussi que ce phénomène se produisait chez moi:le cd ressort un tout petit peu et il faut soi-même le retirer du bout de doigts.Mais cela m'arrive que très rarement et selon le Cd (j'ai remarqué que certains CD étaient un peu plus épais parfois et qu'il avait du mal à digerer...) mais ça reste extremement rare et je pèse mes mots !
C'est arrivé que quelques fois !

Apparemment,toi,tu as l'air d'expliquer que ça t'arrive à chaque éjéction !
Si c'est le cas,c'est que ton problème est un problème de mécanique d'éjéction : soit elle est encrassée,soit elle est usée,Cependant,je ne pense pas qu'elle soit cassé,juste un nettoyage suffira...Mais hélas,tu ne peux pas nettoyer toi même la mécanique d'un lecteur Slot in (surtout pas celui du cube !!)dans ce cas,tu devras contacter Apple pour un réparation/netoyage (payant,hélas).Je ne pense pas que cela te coute très cher...Renseigne toi auprès d'un Apple Center ou centre de maintenance ou contact directement Apple.

Voila.


----------

